# Few Menhaden = More Sharks?



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

This is basically a copy of a post on the MD/DE board (see Bunker (Alewife) Overfishing.)

Greetings sand flea!

I get the feeling that a lot of fishermen who use the board don't realize how serious the issue is. However, I will keep the thread "alive" in the hope that some folks out there are taking action. Below you'll find some good/bad news for VA fisherman.

The RFA newsletter "Making Waves" has published a short piece concerning blacktip sharks and menhaden. The Fall 2002 edition is not yet avalable on line, but here's the gist of it:

A study of blacktip sharks in the Gulf of Mexico revealed that "the rapid growth rate of blacktip sharks needed to be supported by a constant supply of food, primarily menhaden." So what does this have to do with VA? Read on:

According to Richard Condrey, associate professor of oceanography and coastal studies at Louisianna State University, "shark attacks in the Virginia Beach area may have been connected to the decline in (the Atlantic stock of) menhaden." According to Condrey, "Virginia Beach is right next to what is considered a primary nursing ground for menhaden, which is Chesapeake Bay. The reduction in availability of menhaden for Atlantic sharks may have resulted in a change in foraging strategy." The result? "Overfishing of shark prey in the Atlantic Ocean means sharks are coming closer to shore to find food, and may mistake swimmers for a meal...."

So here's a chance for Va fishermen, who were accused of "attracting" more sharks close to the beach by fishing for them, to get a little payback. Let the VA legislators know that it is the dwindling menhaden stock, and not your cut bait and chum, that is drawing the sharks in close to their bathing beaches.

I'm hoping a few of you VA boys will take the next step and find out who is responsible for the current menhaden regulations (or lack of), and send a wake-up call to Richmond and Washington DC. Hey, sand flea agrees this is an important issue. Maybe 1500 plus e-mails might get noticed!

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey,Jake I sent my e-mail! And Jake i was grow up in GERMANTOWN. I've been VA.now for 5yr. I come up all the time to fish with my Dad.Have you been out for tog?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings PhillyED!

I hit a few rockpiles and the new pier at Longport/Sommers Point NJ, but the weather's been too cold/windy for weekend trips on the party boats. Lots of ten pound pool winners for the lucky so-and-so's who get to go out in the middle of the week....

Germantown, huh? Just across the Wissahickon Creek from me... I grew up fishing the creek for trout, but when I was old enough to drive I switched to bass and never looked back! Those little rainbows and browns make great striper bait in the Schuylkill/Delaware Rivers, though....

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

MJ:

I went to school in Center City Philly 
for 4 years and never did I think about fishing or see people fishing the Schuylkill.
But now that you mentioned it why not?
The most action I saw was the sculling by the art museum.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Fish'n Phil!

Philadelphia is not a fisherman-friendly town. There's a big problem with access, especially to the Schuylkill and Delaware Rivers.

The scullers are pains in the butt, often purposely aiming for bass boats. They want to keep all "motorized" craft above the Route 1 bridge. There's a great striper fishery below the Fairmount (Art Museum) Dam, but the city recently threw a chain across the last parking area on the West River Drive side. You can park on the East side and walk a good half-mile across the Spring Garden bridge to the dam with all your gear. The Delaware gives up stripers to fifty pounds during the herring run, but shore access is severely limited. Fishing from boats is good, but you need to keep an eye out for freighters and barges (they can't see you) plus dangerous riptides.

Guess that explains why I like the Chesapeake Bay.... access galore! Now if we can keep the fish from starving or dying from diseases, we can improve fishing for ourselves and future generations.


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey! Jake,I came up fishing on the creek to.It was big fun for me,But when i got that 65 gto in 69 upper pa. for bass&panfish.And then rockpiles in NJ.Boy! did i get some big ones tog&trout.My Dad is one of the lucky ones who can get out in the middle of the week.E-mail me when you are come down, So we can get some fishing in!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

MJ:

I know that dam by the art museum!
Did the mandatory run up the museum
steps... yo Adrien! That looks like
a good place to fish.


Anyway there used to be places to
park on both sides of the Schuylkill
where people could park to go biking
or rollerblading. There was also 
another bridge en route to City Line
but I don't know if you can get under it
by foot.


----------

